# My latest painting



## Bluesman (May 6, 2021)

Hi......finished this one today...It w














as posted at its halfway stage, but to keep things tidy I am starting a new thread.
Over to you....all comments and advice gratefully received 
Bestest


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Very well done man!


----------



## HAUSAMANN (Jan 11, 2020)

Deer me, it's alive!

That illusion, in the pond, brings life to the painting.


----------

